# "Ribbed Stools"



## Guest (May 12, 2005)

Thought that'd get you looking!! Have had alternating D and C IBS for about 9 years and on and off have these wierd ribbed stools for want of a better word. Anyone relate?Sue, Manchester


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2005)

Nobody?


----------



## 21286 (May 7, 2005)

I have these too. Mostly when I have loose stools. Sometimes they will be long and skinny.I heard it's from the way your colon looks. I don't think it's a bad thing.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2005)

Thanks Chris - glad to know I'm not alone. Not all the time but certainly from time to time. Wierd this condition isn't it!!


----------



## phillipm2 (Sep 24, 2004)

sickofbeingsick22, that is really interesting to know. The way your colon is designed is a factor of the "output." I wonder if any research or anaylsis was ever done?


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

It your stools are long and skinny and this is a change from what your normally have, that may indicate a need for a colonoscopy.


----------



## phillipm2 (Sep 24, 2004)

Yeah, I have had colonoscopies done, upper and lower GI's and still specialist can come to nothing. They simply say "Well your digestive track is fast," and thats it..?? There alot of indicators that would point to having tests done. Usually the doctors can come to nothing but say eat right...??? I was eating fine but the on-set of this mess is just a plain mystery. I used to go about 2 to 3 times a week. Now Im going like 4 to 5 times daily??


----------



## 21286 (May 7, 2005)

I don't get these all the time. My stools are different kinds of shapes, colors, etc. I don't have one pattern of poo.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2005)

Colonscopy - you what!!!!! I've had IBS for NINE years and have NEVER had one of these done - have had blood work and a barium meal and X-rays. My take is - I've had this condition for 9 years and I ain't dead yet. No, my poos are not long and skinny. What is that supposed to mean - something sinister I warrant!!!Sue, Manchester


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Colonoscopies are used rule out something more serious going on in the colon but also to detect if something serious is going on. Maybe in the UK they don't do colonoscopies often but the US they are pretty standard for people having colon problems. If you have a change in bowel function or blood in the stool, stuff like that, usually a colonoscopy would be suggested. I have had several and although they are not comfortable I had several polyps removed some years ago which can be a precursor to colon cancer.


----------



## 17309 (May 7, 2005)

I'm pretty sure that the U.S. overdoes diagnostic tests -- I had a sigmoidflexoscopy, which is like a smaller colonoscopy. What a terrible feeling!! Avoid at all costs, Sue! U.S. healthcare suggests you get one every year after age 50 just to check for polyps and such -- like turning 50 needs to be any worse right? My Dad sure did not enjoy it


----------



## Valice03 (Mar 8, 2005)

I always have long and skinny stool. I think it's a bad sign, because if the stool isn't bulky, it's harder for the intestines to push out. Sometimes it's ribbed, like thick and thin. I think that's bad too. Anything other than the standard "log" I think is bad.


----------



## phillipm2 (Sep 24, 2004)

THEBLONDEASSASIN, can you explain why if the stool isnt bulky, the intestine have a hard time getting it out?


----------



## cat crazy (Jan 28, 2002)

Can anyone explain this one? First part of the poo is always formed, the end part is loose and almost pencil like thin and also it is the d part. Does it mean only partial digestion took place and then it couldn't handle it anymore?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Disgestion is over LONG before you get to the adjusting the stool consistancy function that is pretty much all the colon does.Stool enters mostly liquid and water is sucked out as it goes along.When the stool is hard or dry it can be hard to move along (think clay or playdoh forcing it through a mold, if you are too stiff it won't move and "bulking" it up tends to make it hold water more so it says smooth enough to move along well.If it is looser than formed usually you didn't have time to get all the water out of it.K.


----------

